# My little HMPK male, critique/advice?



## tabither (May 22, 2020)

Hi,








I got this guy a few days ago. I'm wondering if he is an opaque or a cellophane?

Also I would love to see what you guys like about him as well as what you dislike.

I plan on breeding him some time in the future but I haven't got a female for him yet. Thanks!


----------



## mili_vanili (May 29, 2020)

Looks amazing, i am getting mine in 2 days and i couldnt even chose colour. Nothing there to dislike as long as he is healthy


----------



## littlescallop33 (May 16, 2020)

Love the color and opalescent sheen of his fins and scales. Also love his aqua colored eyes, he looks gorgeous!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you get a side view of him flaring? That's essential to making a critique. That way you can see body shape, fin proportion, etc. Thank you.


----------



## tabither (May 22, 2020)

Hi, here's some not so great quality photos of him flaring from the side!


----------



## tabither (May 22, 2020)

Another picture of him still for once


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO, he is opaque. He is not cello because he has color, though light on body and more on fins.

His dorsal could be better - more rounded or even better, leaning forward. Caudal is rather round - you want a "D" shape or close to it. Anal looks standard. Ventrals seems rather thin, and has protruding ray - you want a blade shape, ending at a point.

Body looks good (fairly equal top and bottom if you draw a line in the middle from mouth to tail) with wide peduncle (width ratio of peduncle to body).

Pair to a female that compliments his weaknesses. Perhaps to a DT if you can find one - to add branching on dorsal and make it lean forward.

And pair to an opaque if you want to go for white - keep breeding those with the most opaque to eventually create true white.


----------

